# I need your help - Trek Across Maine



## thaller1 (May 20, 2007)

I'll be trekking the 180 miles in June for the American Lung Assocation..  
Anything you can pledge is greatly appreciated!!   It's a great cause and a great trip!

Thank you!

Here's my link https://www.mrsnv.com/evt/e01/part.jsp?id=1065&acct=1163190611&rid=488995&part=fund


----------



## jplynch019 (May 20, 2007)

Thaller1, Good luck on this year's trek.  My 18 year old son and I will be on it as well.  Look for #s 806 and 810!


----------



## thaller1 (May 20, 2007)

jplynch019 said:


> Thaller1, Good luck on this year's trek.  My 18 year old son and I will be on it as well.  Look for #s 806 and 810!




cool! you stayin' at Colby Sat?

T


----------



## jplynch019 (May 21, 2007)

Yes, we're dorm dwellers.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thaller1, well we finished OK.  My son crashed going 35 MPH down hill after the second rest stop on the last day (with only 20 miles to go).  He had some very serious road rash, but he managed to get through it.   Day 1 we finished 5th, 6th, Day 2 2nd, 3rd, and Day 3 9th,10th.         We had a good time.  The bands were good both nights. Not sure if I will go again next year.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 24, 2007)

Son looks pretty banged up in that photo, roadrash is never fun to deal with.  I hope the ride went well for you too thaller!!


----------

